# LH Haunt Lighting



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*ENTRY LIGHTING*

My wife and I are on the same page as far as our desires for home style and decor - old, ornate, etc. In my eyes, old looking things are spooky. Throw an overlay of neglect and wear in and you have a subtle, realistic creep factor. I say this because things that I "add" to my "haunt" are used year round like light fixtures. The less I have to do decorate, the better off I am. Some call it lazy, I call it time management : ).

Found this fixture at an antique/old house supply store. I'm not quite sure how my wife saw it but she did and I bought it. It looks like the front door was made to go with it. I love the yellow bulbs, wife likes the white bulbs. Silicone dipped bulbs, white and yellow, were used to give an old world feel. We comprised and the white bulbs stayed : ). I'll save the yellow ones for Halloween.

I love it... should be a nice addition to the house around Halloween time, which due to time constraints, decor for 2013 came to a grinding halt due to unforeseens upon relocation. Will try to do simple things to get the ball rolling though.

*** The white silicone bulbs are not pictured. I thought I took a couple of shots of them.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*HALL LIGHTING*

Found a pair of these in an antique store a month or so ago out in west Texas for $50. I rewired them because the existing wires looked burned. Added better looking candle sleeves and here's the end result. The mounting cap is a lamp finial and a temporary fix.

The original sconces that these replaced were hideous and not our style.

Camera focused on bulbs to show actual brightness.









Camera focused on fixture to show the fixture details.









Candle sleeve up close


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great lighting LH. I agree that your fixtures compliment the entryway perfectly, and will be simple to jazz up for Halloween purposes. I would love to have them in my house!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with you in loving the look of old fixtures. They add charm and atmosphere as well as a feeling of connection with a prior time.

The "we compromised and the white bulbs stayed" comment made me smile


----------

